# Winter best practices?



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

full tank is your friend


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes, keep the tank full and when you plan on storing it make sure you run the carbs/fuel system out of gas and make sure there is no water in the lower unit to freeze and crack the housing.
I just run mine year round so the only thing I do is make sure the LU is drained if it is going to be freezing.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Full tank all the time not just in winter. No exceptions. No room for condensation. Don't buy your fuel from above ground tanks if possible. Store you outboard in the normal vertical position and the water will drain out of the cooling passages. There are no check valves in the cooling water system. Most outboards are sold with winterization steps in the manual.


----------

